# same connection diff speeds.How is it possible?



## Deadman (Jul 29, 2015)

Recently got a new cheap local 1mbps connection in which the max download speed would be 120KB/s. But in one of my friends laptop(from which the router was set-up) is getting d/l speed of 800KB/s. His utorrent is not updated.


----------



## kARTechnology (Jul 29, 2015)

Maybe the torrent is cached at isp for fast downloads which are trending


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 29, 2015)

Maybe local peering is giving such high speeds.


----------



## Deadman (Jul 29, 2015)

but it is the same for all torrents. 900mb in 20 mins.and btw the torrent on his lappy does not seem to be trending.
speedtest results show 1mbps.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 29, 2015)

So, you are complaining that you are getting better speeds than the connection should offer? What's wrong with that?


----------



## Deadman (Jul 29, 2015)

ok ok i confirmed that isp torrent caching..with bajrangi bhaijan torrent on my laptop..was getting 250kb/s.
never heard of torrent caching though.


----------

